# Angelversuche auf Sardinien



## emphaser (16. April 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

 mein Schwiegervater kommt aus Sardinien und dieses Jahr sind wir zum 2. mal Vorort. 

 Allerdings wird es mein erstes mal mit Angelschein sein. 

 Ich würde gerne ein paar mal im Hafen oder am Meer bzw. in einer Bucht angeln gehen.

 Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung was Verordnungen und Gesetze angeht?
 Und was wäre geeignetes Material?

 MfG Mathes


----------



## emphaser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

War noch niemand auf Sardinien angeln, bzw. kann mir Ratschläge für passendes Material geben?

Danke im Voraus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

Hallo emphaser,
Bin 4 bis 5 mal im Jahr auf Sardinien und fische meist im Landesinneren auf Schwarzbarsch. Falls Du hierzu konkrete Fragen hast, schicke mir eine Mail. Zu Angeln generell, Meeresangeln, Lizenzen usw. Nutze doch mal die Suchfunktion. Wurde schon einiges im Forum dazu geschrieben. Wo faehrst Du eigentlich hin und zu welcher Jahreszeit?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## emphaser (22. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

Hallo Klaus,

Danke für Deine Info. Mein Schwiegervater kommt aus Teulada im Süden. Traumhaft schön dort. Chia, Tuerredda.....

Ich habe gehört das man nur für die Seen und Flüsse im Landesinneren Lizenzen braucht. Stimmt das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zulu (23. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

im biggameboard schreibt der biggamer64 etwas, der lebt dort
im norden der insel
vielleicht kannst du bei ihm etwas erfahren

#h

Z.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

Hallo, emphaser. Also übers Besorgen der Lizenzen fürs Süßwasser gibt es sehr gegensätzliche Aussagen leider. Der eine sagt, es wäre eine schwierige, komplizierte Angelegenheit und erfordere eine Reise über mehrere Instititutionen auf der Insel von Süd bis Nord inkl. Passfotos, eine "Lizenz zur Lizenz, zur Lizenz" quasi der nächste sagt- geh zum Postamt und kauf dir den Schein...? Hinterher stehen mehr Fragezeichen als klare Antworten... Ich war ja 2012 dort, wurde geguidet von "Mirko Civinini" und es war ein schönes Erlebnis auf dem "Lago Coghinas"- habe auch n Bericht hier drin, kannst ja mal reinschauen!


----------



## emphaser (23. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

@ zulu
 Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Könntest du mir den Link zum BigGame Board evtl. hier reinkopieren?

 @anglermeister17
 Ich wollte eigenlich nur ein bisschen am Hafen Spinnen gehen. Und evtl. mal 1-2 Tage an einem innerländischen Fluss angeln.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

Für den Hafen ist es noch relativ einfach, die Lizenz/Erlaubnis zu bekommen. Dafür ist die Hafenkommandantur zuständig, so sie will und Zeit findet... domani eben.


----------



## emphaser (23. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*

;-) dann werde ich mit meinem Schwiegervater als Sarden mal da aufschlagen. Ohne ihn wäre ich wohl aufgeschmissen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zulu (26. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*



emphaser schrieb:


> @ zulu
> Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Könntest du mir den Link zum BigGame Board evtl. hier reinkopieren?
> 
> wollte sagen melde dich im biggame board an und frage den
> ...


----------



## Hoffi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Angelversuche auf Sardinien*



emphaser schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> Danke für Deine Info. Mein Schwiegervater kommt aus Teulada im Süden. Traumhaft schön dort. Chia, Tuerredda.....
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Für die Binnengewässer benoetigst du eine Lizenz, die von der Regionalregierung in Cagliari ausgestellt wird. Geht heute etwas schneller als noch vor Jahren. Benötigst aber eine marca da bollo von 16 € und musst 0, 26 € ueberweisen. Da Du in der Naehe von Cagliari sein wirst, kannst Du evtl. Direkt zum Sachbearbeiter gehen. Angeln im Meer ist kostenlos, doch benoetigst du eine Registrierung, die per Internet auf den Fipsas Seiten erfolgen kann.


----------

